# [SOLVED] can't startx: nvidia problems

## ferreirafm

Hi,

According to glxinfo, the X server won't start due to a mismatch between the nvidia kernel modules and the nvidia drivers. The problem is, the nvidia-drivers-96.43.09 have been masked and the nvidia-kernel-96.43.14 doesn't exist any more.

Any clues are appreciated. 

```
externo ~ #  glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 96.43.09,

but this NVIDIA driver component has version 96.43.14.  Please make

sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components

have the same version.

NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering.

display: :0  screen: 0

...
```

Last edited by ferreirafm on Thu Mar 25, 2010 6:11 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Clad in Sky

Did you upgrade your kernel? Normally this error occurs when you build a new kernel and don't rebuild the nvidia river afterwards.

So all you should have to do is recompile nvidia-drivers and you're done (or should be).

If you want to unmask the old drivers because you need them for your card

go to /etc/portage

and put

=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.14 

into the file package.unmask.

If this file does not exist, create it.

Also, put 

>x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.14 

into package.mask.

----------

## ferreirafm

The nvidia-drivers-96.43.14 is not masked. Indeed, I have emerged it.

```
externo ~ # equery list nvidia

[ Searching for package 'nvidia' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-video/nvidia-settings-177.80 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.14 (0)
```

The problem is the nvidia kernel module, which is not in the portage. 

glxinfo complains that the version of both are different.

I hadn't compiled the linux-kernel. I think it has noting to do with the linux-kernel itself, cause I just compiled it and things remain the same.

----------

## drescherjm

Does your card require the old driver? If it does uninstall the new version and install nvidia-drivers-96.43.16 or nvidia-drivers-96.43.14. Both of these are in portage.

http://gentoo-portage.com/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

BTW, you must reinstall the nvidia-driver every time you update your kernel. Portage now helps with 

emerge @module-rebuild

----------

## ferreirafm

I have compiled the nvidia-drivers-96.43.14 again. In spite of finishing quite smoothly, I  saw the error message bellow. 

```
make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/build \

        KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 \

        KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.14/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.14-pkg0/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8/Makefile \

        modules

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (           \

        echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

        echo;                                                           \

        /bin/false)
```

So, I did run "make oldconfig && make prepare" and emerge the nvidia-drivers again.

No changes.

----------

## ferreirafm

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> Does your card require the old driver?

 

Yes, it's a pci GForce3 model. Pretty old but still working.

----------

## drescherjm

Is the 2.6.24 kernel the one you are using?

----------

## ferreirafm

Yep

```
externo linux # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_1500MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 13 Mar 2010 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r4, 2.6.4-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.1.0_beta1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.2-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests collision-protect distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pt_BR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pt_BR en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread emacs embedded emboss encode ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gcj gdbm ggc gif gimp gpm gtk gzip hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 java java5 jpeg kde kpathsea latex midi modules motif mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection reiserfs samba session spell spl ssl svg sysfs tar tcpd tetex tiff tk truetype type1 unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xorg zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pt_BR en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## drescherjm

Have you unloaded the nvidia kernel module or rebooted after reemerging nvidia-drivers.

----------

## ferreirafm

drescherjm, 

How can I check between module or built in? I can't reboot right now. I am emerging thing and if I restartX and it doesn't work, I can loose my desktop.

----------

## drescherjm

It's a module and you will not see this in your kernel config since its built as part of the nvidia-driver package.

Try:

```
modprobe -r nvidia
```

----------

## ferreirafm

So, restarting only?

```
externo linux # modprobe -r nvidia

FATAL: Module nvidia is in use.
```

----------

## drescherjm

Do you have another X session running?

----------

## ferreirafm

No, just one that I am using to write here. I can't start another session.

----------

## drescherjm

You will have to close that X session to be able to unload the module.

----------

## ferreirafm

Ok, I am gonna wait for the next emerge to finished and restart.

I'll let you know the results.

----------

## ferreirafm

drescherjm,

I have reboot the system, emerged nvidia-drivers and started the X server. No desktop at all. The problem was that I have recently upgrade the xorg-server. The xorg-server migration guide say that there is no need to edit the xorg.conf, unless it doesn't work.

After edit it, everything is running just fine.

Thanks you very much for helping.

ferreirafm

----------

## drescherjm

You need to look at the logs. /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## ferreirafm

drescherjm,

My xorg.conf used to work with the following options:

```
Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection
```

However, now xorg can' t load them.

```
 Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

(II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
```

----------

## Drone4four

I recently uninstalled the nvidia drivers I got off the nvidia website.  Then I tried to install the nvidia drivers found in portage.  Now X server crashes.  Upon crashing at gdm, I'm asked to see the detailed server ouput which reads, in part:

```

Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 185.18.36 but this NVIDIA driver componet has version 190.42.

```

How do I resolve this conflict?

Even though it doesn't include the error reported in the detailed server output above, my /var/log/Xorg.0.log looks like this:

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Tue Feb 23 22:55:19 EST 2010 x86_64

Build Date: 02 February 2010  09:37:53PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar 17 19:57:13 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0xd20

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0622:1043:82ad nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf4000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000b000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

(II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 21:19:30 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.1.16

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

   Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

   GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

   GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

   Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

   GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

   Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

   GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

   GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

   GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

   GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

   GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

   GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

   GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

   Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

   GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

   GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

   GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

   Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,

   GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,

   GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,

   GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,

   Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,

   GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,

   GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,

   GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro NVS 440, Quadro FX 550,

   Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

   GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

   GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

   GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 7100 GS,

   GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT,

   GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,

   GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,

   GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7350 LE,

   GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,

   GeForce Go 7400, GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M,

   Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M, GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350,

   GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7650 GS, GeForce 7600 GT, GeForce 7600 GS,

   GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce Go 7700,

   GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT, Quadro NVS 300M,

   GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560, GeForce 7900 GTX,

   GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 7950 GX2,

   GeForce 7950 GT, GeForce Go 7950 GTX, GeForce Go 7900 GS,

   GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M,

   Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500, Quadro FX 4500 X2,

   GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150,

   Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,

   GeForce 6150SE, GeForce 6100 nForce 405, GeForce 6100 nForce 400,

   GeForce 6100 nForce 420, GeForce 8800 GTX, GeForce 8800 GTS,

   GeForce 8800 Ultra, Quadro FX 5600, Quadro FX 4600, GeForce 8600 GTS,

   GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

   GeForce 9500M GS, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 9650M GS,

   GeForce 8700M GT, Quadro FX 370, Quadro NVS 320M, Quadro FX 570M,

   Quadro FX 1600M, Quadro FX 570, Quadro FX 1700, GeForce 8400 SE,

   GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

   GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT, GeForce 8400M GS,

   GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M, Quadro NVS 135M,

   GeForce 9400 GT, Quadro FX 360M, GeForce 9300M G, Quadro NVS 290,

   GeForce GTX 295, GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce GTX 285,

   GeForce GTX 275, GeForce GTX 295, Quadro CX, Quadro FX 5800,

   Quadro FX 4800, Quadro FX 3800, GeForce 8800 GTS 512,

   GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GX2, GeForce 9800 GT,

   GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTS 240, GeForce 9800M GTX,

   GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce GTX 280M, GeForce 9800M GT,

   GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce 9600 GSO,

   GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GTX, GeForce 9800 GTX+,

   GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce GTS 250, GeForce 9800M GTX,

   GeForce GTX 260M, Quadro FX 3700, Quadro FX 3600M, Quadro FX 2800M,

   Quadro FX 3700M, Quadro FX 3800M, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GS,

   GeForce 9600 GSO 512, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GT 140,

   GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9800M GS,

   GeForce 9800M GTS, Quadro FX 1800, Quadro FX 2700M, GeForce 9500 GT,

   GeForce 9400 GT, GeForce 9500 GT, GeForce 9500 GS, GeForce GT 120,

   GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9600M GT,

   GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce GT 130M,

   GeForce 9500 GT, Quadro FX 380, Quadro FX 580, Quadro FX 1700M,

   Quadro FX 770M, GeForce 9300 GE, GeForce 9300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

   GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce G100, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9300M GS,

   Quadro NVS 150M, Quadro NVS 160M, GeForce G 105M, GeForce G 103M,

   Quadro NVS 420, Quadro FX 370 LP, Quadro NVS 450, Quadro NVS 295,

   GeForce GT 220, GeForce 210, GeForce GT 230M, GeForce GT 240M,

   GeForce G210, GeForce 205, GeForce 310, GeForce 210, GeForce 310,

   GeForce G210M, Quadro FX 380 LP, GeForce GT 240, GeForce GTS 260M,

   GeForce GTS 250M

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(--) NV: Found NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT at 01@00:00:0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Console is VGA mode 0x11b

(==) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NV(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): MMIO registers mapped at 0x7ffa0da0d000

(--) NV(0): Total video RAM: 512.0 MB

(--) NV(0):       BAR1 size: 256.0 MB

(--) NV(0):   Mapped memory: 256.0 MB

(II) NV(0): Linear framebuffer mapped at 0x7ff9fda0d000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(--) NV(0): Connector map:

(--) NV(0):   Bus 0 -> DAC1

(--) NV(0):   Bus 0 -> SOR0

(--) NV(0):   Bus 1 -> DAC2

(--) NV(0):   Bus 1 -> SOR1

(--) NV(0): Load detection: 497

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C0" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 using monitor section Monitor0

(II) NV(0): Output DVI0 has no monitor section

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "I2C1" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Output VGA2 has no monitor section

(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 has no monitor section

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 0...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a DFP:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 56e  Serial#: 1129132596

(II) NV(0): Year: 2009  Week: 35

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NV(0): Digital Display Input

(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 52  vert.: 32

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

(II) NV(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.650 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.296 greenY: 0.604

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.074   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

(II) NV(0): Supported established timings:

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) NV(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129

(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) NV(0): clock: 154.0 MHz   Image Size:  518 x 324 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1203  v_sync_end 1209 v_blanking: 1235 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 63 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) NV(0): Serial No: H9NS801610

(II) NV(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) NV(0):    00ffffffffffff004c2d6e0534324d43

(II) NV(0):    23130103803420782a9fc1a6564b9a25

(II) NV(0):    135054230800a9408180814095008100

(II) NV(0):    010101010101283c80a070b023403020

(II) NV(0):    360006442100001a000000fd00323f1e

(II) NV(0):    5111000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) NV(0):    796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) NV(0):    0048394e533830313631300a202001b0

(II) NV(0):    02010400023a80d072382d40102c4580

(II) NV(0):    06442100001e011d007251d01e206e28

(II) NV(0):    550006442100001e011d00bc52d01e20

(II) NV(0):    b828554006442100001e8c0ad0902040

(II) NV(0):    31200c4055000644210000188c0ad08a

(II) NV(0):    20e02d10103e96000644210000180000

(II) NV(0):    00000000000000000000000000000000

(II) NV(0):    000000000000000000000000000000d2

(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA1 ... nothing.

(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 1390

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 1...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C1:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "I2C1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA2 ... nothing.

(II) NV(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

(II) NV(0): Output DVI0 connected

(II) NV(0): Output VGA2 disconnected

(II) NV(0): Output DVI1 disconnected

(II) NV(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) NV(0): Output DVI0 using initial mode 1920x1200

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1920x1920 (pitch 2048)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1920x1200": 154.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x60.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1440x900": 88.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 55.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1280x800": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.3 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.9   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 +hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(**) NV(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(==) NV(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(--) NV(0): 240.95 MB available for offscreen pixmaps

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NV(0): DPMS enabled

(II) NV(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

(II) NV(0): Setting screen physical size to 518 x 324

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Darfon USB Combo Keyboard

(**) Darfon USB Combo Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Darfon USB Combo Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Darfon USB Combo Keyboard: Found keys

(II) Darfon USB Combo Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Darfon USB Combo Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Darfon USB Combo Keyboard

(**) Darfon USB Combo Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Darfon USB Combo Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Darfon USB Combo Keyboard: Found keys

(II) Darfon USB Combo Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Darfon USB Combo Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 8 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 0...

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a DFP:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 56e  Serial#: 1129132596

(II) NV(0): Year: 2009  Week: 35

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NV(0): Digital Display Input

(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 52  vert.: 32

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

(II) NV(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.650 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.296 greenY: 0.604

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.074   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

(II) NV(0): Supported established timings:

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) NV(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129

(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) NV(0): clock: 154.0 MHz   Image Size:  518 x 324 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1203  v_sync_end 1209 v_blanking: 1235 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 63 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) NV(0): Serial No: H9NS801610

(II) NV(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) NV(0):    00ffffffffffff004c2d6e0534324d43

(II) NV(0):    23130103803420782a9fc1a6564b9a25

(II) NV(0):    135054230800a9408180814095008100

(II) NV(0):    010101010101283c80a070b023403020

(II) NV(0):    360006442100001a000000fd00323f1e

(II) NV(0):    5111000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) NV(0):    796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) NV(0):    0048394e533830313631300a202001b0

(II) NV(0):    02010400023a80d072382d40102c4580

(II) NV(0):    06442100001e011d007251d01e206e28

(II) NV(0):    550006442100001e011d00bc52d01e20

(II) NV(0):    b828554006442100001e8c0ad0902040

(II) NV(0):    31200c4055000644210000188c0ad08a

(II) NV(0):    20e02d10103e96000644210000180000

(II) NV(0):    00000000000000000000000000000000

(II) NV(0):    000000000000000000000000000000d2

(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA1 ... nothing.

(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 1390

(II) NV(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

(II) NV(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

(II) NV(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x0.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 +hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 1390

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 1...

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA2 ... nothing.

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 0...

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a DFP:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 56e  Serial#: 1129132596

(II) NV(0): Year: 2009  Week: 35

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NV(0): Digital Display Input

(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 52  vert.: 32

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

(II) NV(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.650 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.296 greenY: 0.604

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.074   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

(II) NV(0): Supported established timings:

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) NV(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129

(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) NV(0): clock: 154.0 MHz   Image Size:  518 x 324 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1203  v_sync_end 1209 v_blanking: 1235 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 63 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) NV(0): Serial No: H9NS801610

(II) NV(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) NV(0):    00ffffffffffff004c2d6e0534324d43

(II) NV(0):    23130103803420782a9fc1a6564b9a25

(II) NV(0):    135054230800a9408180814095008100

(II) NV(0):    010101010101283c80a070b023403020

(II) NV(0):    360006442100001a000000fd00323f1e

(II) NV(0):    5111000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) NV(0):    796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) NV(0):    0048394e533830313631300a202001b0

(II) NV(0):    02010400023a80d072382d40102c4580

(II) NV(0):    06442100001e011d007251d01e206e28

(II) NV(0):    550006442100001e011d00bc52d01e20

(II) NV(0):    b828554006442100001e8c0ad0902040

(II) NV(0):    31200c4055000644210000188c0ad08a

(II) NV(0):    20e02d10103e96000644210000180000

(II) NV(0):    00000000000000000000000000000000

(II) NV(0):    000000000000000000000000000000d2

(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA1 ... nothing.

(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 1390

(II) NV(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) NV(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) NV(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x0.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 +hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 1390

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 1...

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA2 ... nothing.

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 0...

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a DFP:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: SAM  Model: 56e  Serial#: 1129132596

(II) NV(0): Year: 2009  Week: 35

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) NV(0): Digital Display Input

(II) NV(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 52  vert.: 32

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

(II) NV(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) NV(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.650 redY: 0.337   greenX: 0.296 greenY: 0.604

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.074   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.329

(II) NV(0): Supported established timings:

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported standard timings:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) NV(0): #4: hsize: 1280  vsize 800  refresh: 60  vid: 129

(II) NV(0): Supported detailed timing:

(II) NV(0): clock: 154.0 MHz   Image Size:  518 x 324 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1203  v_sync_end 1209 v_blanking: 1235 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 63 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: SyncMaster

(II) NV(0): Serial No: H9NS801610

(II) NV(0): Number of EDID sections to follow: 1

(II) NV(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) NV(0):    00ffffffffffff004c2d6e0534324d43

(II) NV(0):    23130103803420782a9fc1a6564b9a25

(II) NV(0):    135054230800a9408180814095008100

(II) NV(0):    010101010101283c80a070b023403020

(II) NV(0):    360006442100001a000000fd00323f1e

(II) NV(0):    5111000a202020202020000000fc0053

(II) NV(0):    796e634d61737465720a2020000000ff

(II) NV(0):    0048394e533830313631300a202001b0

(II) NV(0):    02010400023a80d072382d40102c4580

(II) NV(0):    06442100001e011d007251d01e206e28

(II) NV(0):    550006442100001e011d00bc52d01e20

(II) NV(0):    b828554006442100001e8c0ad0902040

(II) NV(0):    31200c4055000644210000188c0ad08a

(II) NV(0):    20e02d10103e96000644210000180000

(II) NV(0):    00000000000000000000000000000000

(II) NV(0):    000000000000000000000000000000d2

(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA1 ... nothing.

(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 1390

(II) NV(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) NV(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) NV(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1920x1200"x0.0  154.00  1920 1968 2000 2080  1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync (74.0 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x0.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"x0.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1440x900"x0.0   88.75  1440 1488 1520 1600  900 903 909 926 +hsync -vsync (55.5 kHz)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   71.00  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 +hsync -vsync (49.3 kHz)

(II) NV(0): EDID vendor "SAM", prod id 1390

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus 1...

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): Trying load detection on VGA2 ... nothing.

```

----------

## drescherjm

In your case it is loading the crippled opensource nv driver.

 *Quote:*   

> How do I resolve this conflict? 

 

Reinstall the appropriate nvidia-drivers from portage. There are quite a few versions in portage:

```
* Searching for nvidia-drivers ...

[-P-] [M-] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.11 (0)

[-P-] [ -] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.14 (0)

[-P-] [M~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.16 (0)

[-P-] [ -] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.22 (0)

[-P-] [M~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.25 (0)

[-P-] [ -] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60 (0)

[-P-] [ -] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.36-r1 (0)

[-P-] [ -] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.53 (0)

[IP-] [ ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1 (0)

[-P-] [M~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.30 (0)

```

----------

## Drone4four

drescherjm: How do you have so many drivers to choose from?  My portage only gives me one option:

```

localhost ~ # emerge -s nvidia-drivers

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : nvidia-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 190.42-r3

      Latest version installed: 190.42-r3

      Size of files: 56,478 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

localhost ~ # 

```

----------

## drescherjm

I did an 

```
equery list nvidia-drivers -p
```

Which returns all the versions in portage masked or unmasked. Your search only returns "stable" packages.

http://gentoo-portage.com/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

----------

## Drone4four

drescherjm: How do you go about installing one of these programs listed by equery in portage?  Emerge can only install version 190.42-r3

----------

## drescherjm

That is in gentoolkit

```

jmd0 ~ # equery belongs equery

/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py:1121: DeprecationWarning: The 'myroot' parameter for portage.config.getvirtuals() is deprecated

  result = lazy_item.func(*pargs, **kwargs)

 * Searching for equery ...

app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc7 (/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/gentoolkit/equery)

app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0_rc7 (/usr/bin/equery)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Drone4four,

You can do 

```
emerge =<package/atom>-<version>
```

to get a specifica version for a trial. However portage wull not remember that.

You can use the file /etc/portage/package.mask to hide versions that you don't want.

```
man portage
```

tells you how. It even provides an example using a very old nvidia-driver

----------

## ferreirafm

Hi everyone,

I still can' t load those modules mentioned above. I have compiled the kernel, emerged the entire system and world and emerged the nvidia-drives afterward. I an currently running the revdep-rebuild and thinking about depclean. I didn't get any advance so for.

Any clues are appreciated.

----------

## drescherjm

I believe your modules problem is a not fully installed xorg.

```

(II) LoadModule: "dri" 

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri 

(II) UnloadModule: "dri" 

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0) 

(II) LoadModule: "freetype" 

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype 

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype" 

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0) 

(II) LoadModule: "type1" 

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1 

(II) UnloadModule: "type1" 

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0) 

(II) LoadModule: "dri2" 

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2 

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2" 

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0) 
```

I see that some of these are from the xorg-server package. The freetype, type1 .. is not.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ferreirafm,

Please post the output of 

```
uname -a
```

and 

```
readlink /usr/src/linux
```

Its quite possible to build the nvidia drivers for one kernel while you are running another, thus the modules always appear to be missing

----------

## ferreirafm

drescherjm,

I still can' t load those modules mentioned in my xorg-log. I have compiled the linux kernel, emerged the entire system and world, and revdep-rebuild. The dri module has fallen so I removed the dri USE flag and disabled it in the xorg.conf. What about the other modules? Should I have also to disable them? Here goes the errors of Xorg.0.log

```
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(II) UnloadModule: "freetype"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(II) UnloadModule: "type1"

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

(II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  96.43.14  Sun Nov  8 18:12:51 PST 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
```

Any clues are appreciated.

----------

## ferreirafm

NeddySeagoon,

Here goes...

```
ferreirafm@externo ~ $ uname -a

Linux externo 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Thu Mar 18 17:23:24 BRT 2010 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1500MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

externo ferreirafm # readlink /usr/src/linux

linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ferreirafm,

Thats good - you are building nvidia-drivers against the kernel you are running.

```
(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0) 
```

is harmless as Gentoo does not use these any more.

```
(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0) 
```

is harmless with the nvidia-drivers as they don't use dri or dri2.

You can prevent Xorg from attempting to load these modules but the only effect os pollution of your logs. 

I don't know what 

```
(EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0) 
```

means.

----------

## Drone4four

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Drone4four,
> 
> You can do 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

If I enter the command you suggested, then is uninstalling as easy as the following?

```
emerge -C =<package/atom>-<version>
```

  If it's this easy, then why does it matter if portage won't remember what package is installed?

 *Quote:*   

> You can use the file /etc/portage/package.mask to hide versions that you don't want.
> 
> ```
> man portage
> ```
> ...

 

man portage states, to quote the relevant parts:

```
package.mask

                     A list of package atoms to mask.  Useful if specific versions of packages do not work well for you.  For example, you swear by the Nvidia drivers, but only versions earlier than 1.0.4496.  No problem!

                     Format:

                     - comment lines begin with # (no inline comments)

                     - one DEPEND atom per line

                     Example:

                     # mask out versions 1.0.4496 of the nvidia

                     # drivers and later

                     >=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496

                     >=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496
```

This tells me how to mask packages I don't want by adding a line to package.mask.  That's not what I'm trying to do, Neddy.  I'm trying to UNmask nvidia-drivers-195.36.15, not mask it.

I prolly should have mentioned earlier that I got the 190.42-r3 nvidia drivers to work by using

```
localhost ~ # modprobe -r nvidia

```

at the command line in a VT with gdm stopped:

```
/etc/init.d/xdm stop
```

----------

## Drone4four

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> That is in gentoolkit
> 
> ```
> 
> jmd0 ~ # equery belongs equery
> ...

 

drescherjm: I didn't ask you how to install equery.  I had gentoolkit emerged all along.  

Thanks to you, I can now search for all versions of a package that are in portage.  But I am still left here wondering how you install one of those extra packages listed by equery.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Drone4four,

Use /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask hard masked packages.

Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask keyword masked packages.

Entries in both files are required if a package is masked for you both ways.

Read 

```
man portage
```

----------

## ferreirafm

NeddySeagoon,

Thanks for helping.

----------

